# official memorial weekend dumb people thread



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Im working this weekend so im not going to get to see some of the crazy boaters this weekend. Lets see who can post up the best thing they see at the ramp on the water or on the road. I got to see a trailer come off the ball being pulled by the chain's this morning on my way to work.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

This one should get fun fast!! I'm looking forward to staying home this weekend lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I wish I'd have taken pictures, but I saw a guy with a Prius pulling (or trying to) a large pontoon boat out of the water at Rayburn last weekend.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Clear Lake always provides some interesting action but with the smell so bad, not sure people will brave a trip.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Not fishing related, but an hour ago I saw three 'workers' sitting under tree near 45 and West road sharing two 40oz beers.... It's noon somewhere, right?


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

do time. This should get good starting the end of the day till monday I know some of yall will see some stuff that makes you happy you aren't that guy.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

SwampRat said:


> Not fishing related, but an hour ago I saw three 'workers' sitting under tree near 45 and West road sharing two 40oz beers.... It's noon somewhere, right?


 LMAO, I saw 5 of them right there when I left the starbucks at 5:40 this morning. There was no beer yet though and apparently 3 of them found "work" so maybe the other 2 were either curing a hang over with fire to fight fire, or they were in mourning because the tax free wage work hadn't picked up.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Headed to Matagorda this afternoon, hope I am the one posting pics to this thread and not the one in the pic.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

I cruised down to the boat ramp early this morning just to see what was going on. No way in he!! I'm going out. They can have it & I'll wait till Tuesday when they're all gone.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I live in the country. I was going to the store this morning & saw this old I mean old packered looking car with a long board on top. First words I thought were " I love it ". No pic sorry.
He was headed south. My bet is he doesn't make it. LOL!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I pretty much stay home on weekends like this and relax and cook . Too many drunks and crazies out on the waterways and roadways for me.


----------



## claw (Jan 10, 2010)

The real fun will be this evening when they try to trailer the boats.:spineyes:


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

I'm dating myself but back in the day when Wilson's, Waddell's and Tuffy's were still at the south jetty, you could grab a couple of 6's, sit back and get a real show!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

What a hack lol. Should be a full of idiots this weekend

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## latex (Aug 11, 2013)

I went fishing and the fun started then. Pulling up to load my boat and some guy with a new to him skeeter bay boat had motor running before he started backing down the ramp! It gets better when I'm telling him that's not good the alarm goes off when he looking at me with a puzzled look on his face. So he backs the boat back in the water while I'm pulling mine out and he can't get it off the trailer . So I ask if he took the straps off the back and I get the puzzled look again. To my surprise the motor is pumping water so I ask him to kill it and pull it up the ramp and the straps are still on it! That's when he tells me he just got it and its his first boat. I give him some pointers and wish him good luck.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosshawg (Jun 1, 2012)

*Doomarses*

Please post some pics already guys for all of stuck at work or home. Wish they could install a live feed camera of the boat ramp at Froggies in Poc for the wknd. That would be awesome. Seems the best of the best end up there on these wknds.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

latex said:


> I went fishing and the fun started then. Pulling up to load my boat and some guy with a new to him skeeter bay boat had motor running before he started backing down the ramp! It gets better when I'm telling him that's not good the alarm goes off when he looking at me with a puzzled look on his face. So he backs the boat back in the water while I'm pulling mine out and he can't get it off the trailer . So I ask if he took the straps off the back and I get the puzzled look again. To my surprise the motor is pumping water so I ask him to kill it and pull it up the ramp and the straps are still on it! That's when he tells me he just got it and its his first boat. I give him some pointers and wish him good luck.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


hopefully one of the pointers was to replace his water pump pretty soon.....but then again it will probably fail well within warranty :doowapsta


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Just passed clear lake and it was packed. In am sure the stories will be coming in soon!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Southern Solutions said:


> Just passed clear lake and it was packed. In am sure the stories will be coming in soon!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


I hope I know somebody had to see something on the water today!?


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Seen plenty here today on Conroe. Just the usually stuff.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Karma is a Biatchhhhh!!!!*

Pulled a nice guy and his significant other off a shoal, and while I'm backing down hard pulling his bow around a white/green shoal water comes blasting up on me. I'm swinging my arms waving him off, and as he passes with a boat full cussing me. He made a slight miscalculation of a little to much left rudder!!!!! High and dry at the jhook. I was going to help him after I told him a few words, but upon seeing seatow right there and my wife telling me if i helped him she would not think to kindly of it later if you know what I mean, I hopped up and scooted home. See ya dip****, and next time you run over me like that get ready to duck some 3 and 4oz egg weights comming your way!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I made the mistake of going fishing this morning . I took my 9 year old . We were bank fishing and got pot licked by 3 jackasses in a boat . The guy on the front got hung up 4 foot from the bank right in front of us . My son said dad that guy is too close when he trolled up to get his bait back . I said loud enough they could plainly hear . Son there are idiots everywhere you go but its bad when a dumbass has to pot lick people fishing from the bank .Then bin lee was driving by and my son was fighting the only fish we caught and he jumps out and starts fishing on the exact rock my son had been standing on . I wasn't as nice to him as I was the other guy . He promptly left . Needless to say we won't be fishing until next week .


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Lake Austin this afternoon. Nice new Mercedes SUV trying to load a really old crappy, glittered blue 1970's deck boat. The guy takes forever to back the empty trailer in water, then his friend drives the boat into the trailer at about 10mph. The boat totally bent the winch pole sideways, kept going, and shattered the rear window of the SUV. 

Then, they kept the I/O running while they pulled boat out of water and left it on for about a minute. They didn't raise trim, so they scraped the heck out of the skew.

I felt bad for those stupid jamooks, but you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Apparently there was a fatality accident on Lake Lewisville. We had 5 calls today and about an hour ago we were called by GW's to impound a go fast boat for BWI. Two more days to go. Be safe out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

I went to the liquor store today to fetch some beverage and before I could get out of there, three more people had come in.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I was out today and it really wasn't that bad. The dumbest thing I saw today was a boat burning the shore between all the waders and bank... Also had a boat pull right in and cut off my morning wade, could have hit them with a long cast. Probably 200 yards from my boat and I was 100 yards from the boat.


----------



## minedude (Apr 29, 2008)

I love to fish, and I love the water, I love to get out on the water and smell the salt air feel the air and spray from the water but you know what I love the most " is sitting at the ramp and watching all the idiots loading and unloading" I promise you that makes for an awesome holiday. :cheers:


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

i drove by the nasa 1 ramp myself today and it was just nuts, never seen that many boat trailers and vehicles in that parking lot, and the water looked like the beginning of a shotgun start at a bass tourney with all the boats and jetskis weaving in and out lol

*GRASS KILLA*


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad I work weekends sometimes....

How about aviation related stupid?



That is how you fail a solo check ride.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

jamisjockey said:


> Glad I work weekends sometimes....
> 
> How about aviation related stupid?
> 
> ...


How much does one of those cost? Bettcha itssnot cheep.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

jamisjockey said:


> Glad I work weekends sometimes....
> 
> How about aviation related stupid?
> 
> ...


I little too much cup in that prop!!! Send it to Louie. hahahaha


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

OnedayScratch said:


> How much does one of those cost? Bettcha itssnot cheep.


Around 4k.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

http://m.kfdm.com/article?id=4819254&categoryid=510&election=&provider=

Pretty sad. Don't see how headons occur in broad daylight.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

OnedayScratch said:


> How much does one of those cost? Bettcha itssnot cheep.


The prop itself isn't the worst part. The prop getting bent throws the engine out of whack. It will probably need a full overhaul.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

maybe tpwl should require a boaters license to own a boat? Any objections?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Had a 55 gallon douche bag in a giant boat in clear lake this morning throw a 4' wake in the NO WAKE zone coming into the channel. AS THE SOB CROSSED OVER RIGHT IN FRONT OF US. Then got all pissy because I cussed him out. Stupid little guy with typical little guy syndrome.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

minedude said:


> I love to fish, and I love the water, I love to get out on the water and smell the salt air feel the air and spray from the water but you know what I love the most " is sitting at the ramp and watching all the idiots loading and unloading" I promise you that makes for an awesome holiday. :cheers:


This... We are head to the island right now to go sit at the boat ramp and drink a cold beer and stupid people watch...

Sent from that East 5


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Had a 55 gallon douche bag in a giant boat in clear lake this morning throw a 4' wake in the NO WAKE zone coming into the channel. AS THE SOB CROSSED OVER RIGHT IN FRONT OF US. Then got all pissy because I cussed him out. Stupid little guy with typical little guy syndrome.


Clear lake is the worst seems like everbody out there thinks the water is theirs and everybody is in their way! I feel your pain on that one.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

TeamCGR said:


> This... We are head to the island right now to go sit at the boat ramp and drink a cold beer and stupid people watch...
> 
> Sent from that East 5


Ok, huge mistake. I-45 is like a parking lot trying to get to Galveston.

Sent from that East 5


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

As I posted earlier in thread I had a tourney to fish yesterday. We were struggling to find fish in our area. Finally set a drift and snagged a couple of reds. Well all right, then, a jet ski with a lady and elderly man started at us. It wasn't that hard to believe but, they drove right up to us asking where they could buy gas. Ummm.. I think pirates beach... yeah that's where we came from was just wondering if their was anyplace else. Me, "I really don't know but pirates beach is just around that point." Me and partner just looked at one another and didn't say a word. lol


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Not this weekend but a few years ago. At the boat ramp, I saw a boat going up on the trailer way too fast. He jumped the front of trailer and front of boat ended up inside the back window of the car. That was the all time best one that I have seen. There has been some real comical things to watch at a boat ramp. Very entertaining..........


----------



## Bosshawg (Jun 1, 2012)

I really thought this thread was gonna take off like a rocket but took off more like OSAMACARE.


----------



## Southernflounder (Dec 19, 2013)

tunchistheman said:


>


Cute, yep there are humans that drive worse than the Collie.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

We got on the water at 10am and the Egret Bay ramp was getting stacked up. The jet skis are absolutely horrible. I cant stand those things. We went to The Cove and hung out with some friends. At 5 when we left it wasn't too bad. The Cops, CG, Sheriff were thick in this area and im glad. At the ramp at 5 was not bad, we loaded and left. I cant stand those jet skis.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

TeamCGR said:


> Ok, huge mistake. I-45 is like a parking lot trying to get to Galveston.
> 
> Sent from that East 5


Wife I went down to Pearland yesterday to see the grandbabies, and then made a trip to Froberg's for veggies. On the way back down Beltway 8 we saw the gridlock on I-45 south....I told the Wife check out Highway 3 when we go over it, I bet it's clear.

Sure enough Highway 3 had very light traffic......and all the dummies on 45 gridlocked.....LMAO


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Wife I went down to Pearland yesterday to see the grandbabies, and then made a trip to Froberg's for veggies. On the way back down Beltway 8 we saw the gridlock on I-45 south....I told the Wife check out Highway 3 when we go over it, I bet it's clear.
> 
> Sure enough Highway 3 had very light traffic......and all the dummmies on 45 gridlocked.....LMAO


i use to always hit old galveston highway back when i lived in houston during those busy holidays /weekends


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

roundman said:


> i use to always hit old galveston highway back when i lived in houston


I told the Wife that used to be the highway to Galveston before 45....most people nowadays probably don't know that. Sure it has traffic lights, but it will still get you there.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> We got on the water at 10am and the Egret Bay ramp was getting stacked up. The jet skis are absolutely horrible. I cant stand those things. We went to The Cove and hung out with some friends. At 5 when we left it wasn't too bad. The Cops, CG, Sheriff were thick in this area and im glad. At the ramp at 5 was not bad, we loaded and left. I cant stand those jet skis.


So what do you think about the jet ski's?


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The main canal in Jamaica Beach is always entertaining on holiday weekends. My favorite was the two kids in the canoe that got swamped. Then at least a dozen other boats passed them without even slowing down even though they clearly needed help and were even asking for it. Really people? 

I finally dropped my boat in the water and went out and got them and their canoe. They were pretty freaked out by that point. 

Oh... And if they guy that cussed me out for "blocking the canal" is reading this, f*** you. If I hadn't had two kids on my boat I would have told you in person.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

C.Hern5972 said:


> We went to The Cove and hung out with some friends.


When you say cove did you mean the Nassau Party Cove? Marked on my GPS. Pretty happening place on Saturday. Lots of scenery and people were pretty cool!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> The main canal in Jamaica Beach is always entertaining on holiday weekends. My favorite was the two kids in the canoe that got swamped. Then at least a dozen other boats passed them without even slowing down even though they clearly needed help and were even asking for it. Really people?
> 
> I finally dropped my boat in the water and went out and got them and their canoe. They were pretty freaked out by that point.
> 
> Oh... And if they guy that cussed me out for "blocking the canal" is reading this, f*** you. If I hadn't had two kids on my boat I would have told you in person.


For the record, the person I cussed out was not you GTGF.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Sargent....


young kids racing 4wheelers down the canal streets , 2 per 4wheeler

at least 8 kids in one gator with a high rack running down the streets

hot rodding jet skiiers in caney creek thru the crab trap no wake zone


----------



## Frontier21 (Apr 30, 2014)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Sargent....
> 
> young kids racing 4wheelers down the canal streets , 2 per 4wheeler
> 
> ...


I agree we were right across from Charlie's and I couldn't help but wonder how their parents could be so careless.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Went to Krogers about two minutes away. Guy ran the stop sign in front of me. He didnt even look or attempt to stop. Got to krogers, stepped out and found a cell phone. As I was walking in I heard a loud scream and brakes screech. Some woman almost ran over another lady. Then a verbal and almost physical altercation broke out. I am staying in for the rest of the day. LOL


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Not stupid just inexperienced. Guy was trying load up his ski barge yesterday at the matagorda harbor. Had the ole lady driving and him working the trailer. I watched for about 10 minutes as he struggled to get the boat on the trailer straight. Finally thought he had enough and I went and helped. Walked over there and the trailer was completely submerged and he was standing in waist deep water trying direct the wife. Anyways pulled the trailer up where you could see the bunks and had her drive it on.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Fried fish and watched the chaos on chocolate today. The phrase is true that not all should be allowed to own a boat!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Frontier21 said:


> I agree we were right across from Charlie's and I couldn't help but wonder how their parents could be so careless.


X2.Idiot woman pulling kneeboarder through my buoys (600$ worth of underwater lights) clueless to what she's doing.Caney creek was a zoo this weekend.


----------



## hardhead52 (Jan 22, 2014)

Saw one guy completely stick his boat in water about an inch deep next to an island on the way into Dickinson. Was stuck for quite a while and not sure when he got out.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

GALVESTON â€" Police are investigating what caused a car to be driven into Offatts Bayou late Monday afternoon.
Nearly two hours after the incident occurred, police could not say whether anyone still was inside in car.

Police Sgt. Douglas Balli said the car is believed to be between 15 to 20 feet underwater. A police dive team was expected to begin searching for the car to try to confirm whether anyone remained inside.

At about 5:15 p.m., police received a call that a car had driven into the bayou near the boat ramp on 61st Street.
â€œA vehicle had run off into the water, and it was occupied at the time,â€ Balli said. â€œTwo people have been transported to the hospital. Our biggest thing right now is that we do not know if anyone else is in the vehicle.â€

Two people, a woman and a young child, got out of the car after it went into the water. They were taken to the University of Texas Medical Branch. Balli could not give the condition of either person.
A witness said people fishing on the pier dove in to try to help the passengers.
â€œSome of the younger guys jumped in,â€ said Anthony Trieto of Freeport, who was fishing at Washington Park. â€œSomehow that baby came out.â€
Trieto said the woman was swimming around naked for about 10 minutes after the car plunged into the water and before authorities arrived.

A representative from the Galveston County District Attorneyâ€™s Office was at the scene as police continued their investigation.

â€œWe are investigating the circumstances, but we have not made an arrest as of yet,â€ Balli said.

*This is a developing story. Check back at galvnews.com for updates.*


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have to confess, my wife conned me into going to Galveston Sunday. Left our house at noon for the 120 mile trip. 4 hours later (typical trip is less than 2hrs) we get to the condo where our kids and grand kids are. Had a great afternoon until we left at 9. Got back home at 12:30 this morning. Took 45 minutes to get from the west end of the sea wall to the causeway. 

So add me to the list of idiots out this holiday weekend.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

this is hilarious. 6 minutes long but worth every minute.


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Had an idiot on a jetski come swerving from side to side in Caney Creek with his daughter on the back when he jumped the remaining part of a wake and him and his daughter were completely thrown off and sent the jetski into our pier (luckily no damage). When he swam over to retrieve his jetski I told him he's going to kill somebody and he proceeded to say "its just a risk you take when riding, and its no different then riding in a car"... What a dumba**. Luckily, my daughters had stopped swimming about 30 minutes earlier, and if they would've been in the water, they would've been hit. And to top it all off, last year on the same weekend we were kneeboarding the same guy was doing the same swerving maneuver and almost got our kneeboarder.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I dropped my guy off at the dock at April plaza marina at lake conroe to get the truck to pull me out of the water at the ramp. There was about ten boats ahead of me to pull out so I figured about 20 minutes max because it was a double ramp. We sat in the boat for an hour and a half watching idiots put boats on trailers crooked and sideways. Finally my buddy backed up and we were outta the water in less than 5 minutes. The guy at the marina said **** y'all are good, I said no we're not newbies at this, I normally do this by myself !!!!!! 

FNG !!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Pulling my flatbed trailer this afternoon with my wife and kids in the truck with me and was waiting at a stop light at 2094 and constellation point and got rear ended by a 16 year old girl probably texting. I knew it didn't even do any damage to the steel tube top trailer but it messed the front of her Jeep limited up pretty good. She didn't seem to care.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

roundman said:


> GALVESTON â€" Police are investigating what caused a car to be driven into Offatts Bayou late Monday afternoon.
> Nearly two hours after the incident occurred, police could not say whether anyone still was inside in car.
> 
> Police Sgt. Douglas Balli said the car is believed to be between 15 to 20 feet underwater. A police dive team was expected to begin searching for the car to try to confirm whether anyone remained inside.
> ...


anyone know the whereabouts of teddy k. jr. :bounce::walkingsm:clover::shamrock::clover:


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

captnickm said:


> Pulling my flatbed trailer this afternoon with my wife and kids in the truck with me and was waiting at a stop light at 2094 and constellation point and got rear ended by a 16 year old girl probably texting. I knew it didn't even do any damage to the steel tube top trailer but it messed the front of her Jeep limited up pretty good. She didn't seem to care.


you interrupted her text, I wonder if she got to finish it?


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

tunchistheman said:


> this is hilarious. 6 minutes long but worth every minute.


 Think that is funny? They are getting ready to get on the road and drive.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Long at busy weekend at the marina. No real problems, thinking most have learned. Guess they got tired on me asking them "Are you stupid". lol


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Three bruthas were racing their horses at Surfside beach, one fell off at full gallop right in front of my truck. That horse kept running down the beach for as far as i could see. That in itself could have been tragic


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Somebody decided to go 4 wheeln in the Back Bay next to the causeway going to Corpus and got his old Bronco stuck. Was still there yesterday at noon, will be a bucket of rust if left there too long.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Saw some people running wild on some jet skies on the Louisiana shoreline by the causeway right on top of a shallow shell reef. Would have been really bad if someone would have got slung off.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

Deadliest Memorial Weekend in Texas.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20140527a

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

apbubba said:


> Think that is funny? They are getting ready to get on the road and drive.


I am with you on that one...scary stuff


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I ended up going with some buddies on a 24hr Dolphin Docks trip in Port A great trip away from most everyone. That is until almost running over 2 separate golf carts full of idiots with their entire families on board. I swear renting those things to drunks is the worst idea ever. Stopped inches from one that decided to turn into a tourist shop right in front of me with no warning then got ****** at me for honking at him.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

jamisjockey said:


> Glad I work weekends sometimes....
> 
> How about aviation related stupid?
> 
> ...


Since I worked from age 15 to 18 at a small private airport, I have seen a few prop tips curled. But, all I saw had both ends going back. How is one end forward and one end back?


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Capt. Billy said:


> Deadliest Memorial Weekend in Texas.
> 
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/newsmedia/releases/?req=20140527a
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Jones said he was particularly pleased that the news media took an interest in and shared the departmentâ€™s water-related posts.
â€œClearly, the partnership between law enforcement and media helped increase water safety awareness,â€ he said.

Hmmmm.....I don't see how he can infer that conclussion if this was the deadliest Memorial weekend in history........just sayin'.....

HG


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

HunterGirl said:


> "
> Hmmmm.....I don't see how he can infer that conclussion if this was the deadliest Memorial weekend in history........just sayin'.....
> 
> HG


Kinda what i was thinking too.....:headknock


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

Walked to the beach from our RV in Texas Campgrounds, sat under the Ez up and drank 100's of beers, walked back, drank more, went to sleep, repeated for 4 days. Left early on Monday morning, didnt see any craziness all weekend.. Nice and relaxing weekend.. Did hear a bunch of sirens most of the weekend headed towards SLP..


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I grew up next door to the Galveston Yacht Basin. Sat Am, young UTMB doctors! new boats! great entertainment!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

yakfisher said:


> I am with you on that one...scary stuff


Pretty good balance for a drunk guy sliding down a slick boat ramp.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## CUATTHEBAR (Apr 22, 2011)

I sure enjoyed watching the unusual way boats were loaded at Froggies in POC, this past weekend, but the great group of people that showed up and scored these "EXPERTS" were the best. It was the first time for me in POC and I really enjoyed it. Cheers to the Peanut Gallery ðŸºðŸºðŸºðŸºðŸº.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Since I worked from age 15 to 18 at a small private airport, I have seen a few prop tips curled. But, all I saw had both ends going back. How is one end forward and one end back?


Special kind of stupid I suppose!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

